# Northern VA / MD / DC



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

Just an update to the Northern VA Social Anxiety Support Group. The group is expanding into DC and Maryland, and is looking for people to help in Maryland. The group has also changed from a conventional support group to a meetup group focused on fun activities for socializing. If anybody is interested, please join.


----------

